# Biotech Gear?



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 17, 2015)

Has anyone heard of Biotech gear? My buddy has some. I've never heard of them. It says it's from Uruguay and everything appears legit. The TrenAce vial came in a fully labeled package with hologram and lab location, manufacture date and product# etc...Also the vial is labeled in detail with alcohol concentration + oils used (grapeseed and EO)...idk where he got this from, I'm going to talk to him later today and I'm unsure why he's questioning it's legitimacy but I have no idea about the lab.  I did a few quick searches and it did come up, but many of the Biotech labs were coming out of spain or germany? ...anyone?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

It's a pretty generic name. They were/are on PM. Not sure of their current status though. Last I heard the product were decent. Not sure what country they are based out of though.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Jun 17, 2015)

They are being pushed pretty hard at adrenaline rush forums. Think that's their pet lab. I've never used them. Have nothing one way or the other. Just recognized the name.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 18, 2015)

If it is the actual biotech its good stuff. If I saw a pic of the box I. Could tell you right then. The suit from VIP is not real deal biotech.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

What concentration is the tren ace? I'm not a fan of using EO when it's not needed and you don't need it for typical tren ace.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 18, 2015)

Another UGL...like doc was saying, why EO? Shit doesn't bother me but I bombard myself with plenty of poisons, when it's not necessary, WHY?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jul 13, 2015)

I've used biotech from uraguay and it was great but I haven't seen it around in a few years


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 13, 2015)

decent stuff.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 13, 2015)

Just remember, they can print anything they want on the label.  It doesn't mean much.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 14, 2015)

Biotech makes very good oils... Tabs had mixed reviews back in 2012


----------



## Puremuscle (Aug 14, 2015)

Heard good things but never confirmed for myself..


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 14, 2015)

Never confirmed but good stuff i heard.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2015)

again, okay gear, you could do better, but you could do a lot worse.


----------



## b-boy (Sep 3, 2015)

Damn good gear if it's actually biotech gear.

Brad Davis
IFBB Pro


----------



## Carlcoc73 (Oct 10, 2015)

Stick to Thaiger Pharma or Alpha Pharma.
Quality gear.


----------



## Intense (Mar 8, 2018)

Sorry to bump an old thread. I just won some in a contest and the packaging is legit and from it's from a trusted sponsor from a different forum as far as I know. 

Some Sust and Test C to test the waters. I can report back on the quality once I begin if there is still any interest? I'm assuming the original Biotech isn't still produced, correct me if I am wrong.




I'm currently on Westward Cypionate from the pharmacy so I'll be able to tell pretty quick, also I tend to get bloods about every 3 - 4 months, or when beginning a new lab that isn't pharma grade.


----------



## nwtren (Mar 21, 2018)

I've tried their Tren acetate, their oral winstrol and both were nothing special imo. I'm currently running their Anadrol and same thing nothing special at all. I got it for free so figured I'd try it but I'm not sure it's even drol. Nothing I would buy or use again. I know people who have had luck with some of the products just not me. I'd take alpha-pharma or several other brands over bio-tech but to each their own


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

lots of fake bio..I remember this lab from over ten years ago..back then half of the east coast was on it and like it


----------



## nwtren (Mar 23, 2018)

IDK the stuff I got was shrink warpped and had the holos and it looks like it should and the anadrol bottle looks like the pics but the tabs are just white with a score ,no imprint. I'd love to get it tested. I have like half a bottle left and something is in it but not sure it's anadrol. Could be though. If I were buying anadrol I would of went with a brand that has lab tests online. I liked the alpha-pharma anadrol and the pharmacom


----------

